# Is Tuneup Utilities Safe?



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

I just wanna know because most programs that mess with the registry are not recommended. 

Like Advanced System Optimizer. A totally worthless program.

I wanna know if Tuneup Utilities is another one of those Problem creating software rather than problem solver.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since it is heavy on the registry thing, I would not touch it.


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Any other comments.


----------



## James4630 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tune-up Utilities has some useful programs (not the registry cleaner). As with most utility programs I've come across, they are not worth the price, because you can assemble the utilities yourself for free. If your knowledgeable you can do the tweaks yourself or with tweakUI.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Letting a program change the registry is a quick way to mess up your computer.
I much prefer using ccleaner, defragment and disk cleanup for general maintenance.

http://majorgeeks.com/download4191.html
http://majorgeeks.com/Puran_Defrag_Free_Edition_d6360.html
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310312


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Tankmaster:

Don't waste your time or money on cleaner/optimizer/booster programs - especially the ones that allow you to "clean" the registry. They do nothing to improve speed or performance. What they can do is break programs and the operating system and possibly leave you with a non-functioning computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

